# Concrete steps/walkway being undermined by water



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

It sounds like a challenge, but withou a picture all you will get is guesses based on what you said. - The photod shoul show the real site picture and not the microscopic situation.

Dick


----------



## fossa777 (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. I will take some photos when I get home and post later today!


----------



## fossa777 (Sep 16, 2013)

*Photos of problem area*

Here are 3 photos showing the area I am dealing with. The first photo is an overall shot of the area, the second photo is a shot of my side of the walkway (left of steps) where the steps are being undermined and the third shot is of the other side of the walkway/steps. I am not against attempting to fill the area with stones like has been done in the past if it is the only practical solution but it doesn't look very nice, doesn't seem like it would be very easy to get up under the steps appropriately, and I would definitely need to come up with a solution to collect the water in some way to stop the erosion. The only thing I can think of is to put some kind of gutter piece to the left of the steps to collect the water. That could be a problem with the city though as I do not know if it would be a code violation to have the water pouring directly onto the sidewalk (that's where it ends up anyway, but you know how cities can be with stuff like this). Again, looking for solutions or your best bet on what kind of contractor to contact to start discussing possible options. Really appreciate any advice I can get! ~ Thanks!


----------

